# Bell Tree copiers???



## toshiwoshi (Aug 8, 2011)

i was searching Animal Crossing Forums on google and this is what i came upon: 
http://s1.zetaboards.com/ACforum/index/
seen that layout before?
did they copy TBT or is it the other way around??? :/


----------



## PrincessJess (Aug 8, 2011)

The forums look the same, but not everything, but I am sure that TBT wouldnt copy anyone xD


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 8, 2011)

PrincessJess said:


> The forums look the same, but not everything, but I am sure that TBT wouldnt copy anyone xD


haha i know , but the categories are the same, even the leafs beside them.


----------



## PaJami (Aug 8, 2011)

O_O Weird. One member of that forums was a member of TBT as well


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 8, 2011)

TheKillingDog

and then there's eacboy


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2011)

DOUBLE POST


----------



## Josh (Aug 8, 2011)

When I saw the words "eacboy" I knew that the forums wouldn't last even a month, I mean no ones even active and there's no new posts. It's like making a copy of youtube, There's a high chance that no one will even join.
Never mind, The forums opened 2 years ago.


----------



## AndyB (Aug 8, 2011)

ACForum? That's a catchy name.


----------



## MasterC (Aug 8, 2011)

Made in Zetaboards,huh? The person who made that forum is PROBABLY a *cough*coubellghtree**cough**coughwannabee*


----------



## SockHead (Aug 8, 2011)

Wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## Mino (Aug 8, 2011)

TBT has always had its imitators.


----------



## Jake (Aug 9, 2011)

That reminds me of some other forum I forgot the name of



Lol I found this
http://s1.zetaboards.com/ACforum/topic/1407869/1/


----------



## Psychonaut (Aug 9, 2011)

welp, i'm jumping ship

see you guys on the new board


----------



## Callie (Aug 9, 2011)

The colors make me feel like it's a website trying to sell me something...


----------



## rafren (Aug 9, 2011)

Oh hey, TheKillingDog. 

AND WHAT

Is this the eacboy we all remember? 


Anyways, activity seems dead.


----------



## Zex (Aug 9, 2011)

OH NO! WERE ARE GOING TO BE SHUT DOWN BY THIS CLEARLY SUPERIOR BOARDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 9, 2011)

LOL the members haven't been on in 2 years XD 
they probably came back to TBT


----------



## Bacon Boy (Aug 9, 2011)

The thing is, TBT was created in 05' and is still somewhat strong, while that site is now, however.


----------



## Niya (Aug 9, 2011)

olololololol
And I thought TBT was going dull.

http://s1.zetaboards.com/ACforum/topic/1410080/1/


----------



## toshiwoshi (Aug 9, 2011)

Kylie said:


> olololololol
> And I thought TBT was going dull.
> 
> http://s1.zetaboards.com/ACforum/topic/1410080/1/



LMAO! really? are they like 10 year olds??????  (not to offend anyone )


----------



## mrpocketrocketboy (Aug 9, 2011)

I think it's just wasting time making more acforums.And idk wut ah saying -_ -


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 2, 2011)

It really does look  familiar to TBT...
They have tons of spam bots... there's a thread on "How to have sex" just sitting there, not closed...
erm, thats pretty sad...


----------



## AndyB (Sep 2, 2011)

Try and check for the last reply's date. There's no real need to bump an older topic like this. 
Just so you know.


----------



## StoneZack (Sep 2, 2011)

Yeah theres also AC bay
http://www.acbay.com/
I don't like it, TBT is best.


----------



## muffun (Sep 3, 2011)

Doesn't look like anything worth worrying about. It's too small of a forum to matter, frankly.



StoneZack said:


> Yeah theres also AC bay
> http://www.acbay.com/
> I don't like it, TBT is best.



Biochao is/was a member here. It's not directly the same but it's similar. Still nothing to fuss over, though.


----------



## Alex518 (Sep 3, 2011)

I'm sorry I didn't look at the date...
o.o


----------



## lloydcaine (Sep 3, 2011)

they look the same but im sure TBT wouldnt copy anyone though


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 3, 2011)

Guys, again, TBT has been around since '05. QUICK! MY COMMON SENSE IS TINGLING! Through that logic... we get the idea that they copy TBT.


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 4, 2011)

Hahaha LMFAO just had to point this out: 
Total Forum Posts: 385
Total Members: 39 (The newest member is musuoka)
Mar 21 2009, 08:41 PM, a record 9 users were online



a record 9 users on a one time     made my day (':


----------



## Biochao (Sep 4, 2011)

muffun said:


> Doesn't look like anything worth worrying about. It's too small of a forum to matter, frankly.
> 
> 
> 
> Biochao is/was a member here. It's not directly the same but it's similar. Still nothing to fuss over, though.



Yes, I made ACBay but I never meant it to look or act like TBT. I just wanted an Animal Crossing auction site like Nookbay was. So if anything I copied Nookbay.

Also, @StoneZack can you PM me why you don't like ACBay so I can make it better.


----------



## MasterC (Sep 4, 2011)

StoneZack said:


> Yeah theres also AC bay
> http://www.acbay.com/
> I don't like it, TBT is best.


http://animalcrossingbay.com/home.php


----------



## toshiwoshi (Sep 4, 2011)

MasterC said:


> http://animalcrossingbay.com/home.php



That's the one i was thinking of, not the ebay looking one.


----------



## Bacon Boy (Sep 4, 2011)

Can this thread please be closed now?


----------



## Conor (Sep 5, 2011)

Closed.


----------

